# Review-Tyler,TX locals



## JWT (May 2, 2002)

Well we have now seen it all, $5.99 for 2 channels! 

But since it`s new I decided to be probably the first sucker to pay for it. Here is what I think:

7- Not yet available, without this channel most people here probably will not take the package as this is the local newscast most people here watch. 

51- Decent picture, but the typical "smoking" appearance dish can give to locals is apparent

56- Light almost unnoticeable graining, I think they are getting this one OTA, but since it`s usually the worst picture of the locals here on an antenna, it is better than what most people get unless they have cable which gets 56 from a fiber feed usually.

Overall rating B- 

Needs:

Obviously ABC-7, and a CBS & PBS affiliate if they want to charge $5.99 a month


----------

